# upgrade time (YES!!)



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

I now have some money to upgrade my 1.8t New beetle, and I was looking for some advice as to what to get. I am going Friday to Opelika to see APR for an ecu tune. But after that, I am kind of lost in what direction to go. Any guidance would be great.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't bother with the tune if you're going to upgrade parts shortly after. Don't know your budget, but bigger turbo, turbo manifold, downpipe (and the rest of the exhaust), and intake manifold are all possibilities. Turbo and downpipe and then a tune might end up being the best bang for the buck. Injectors might have to be changed as well. 

Have fun!


----------

